#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  API Spec 5DP

## BOUGHELOUM

deos any one have API Spec 5DP

See More: API Spec 5DP

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

please upload in 4shared.com

----------


## ezat2007

there is no 5dp but there is API 5D for Specification for Drill Pipe. confirm your request PLZ.

----------


## Nabilia

API Specification 5DP 1st Ed. Aug. 2009 Specification for Drill Pipe ISO 11961;2008.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

can you Nabilia upload ''API Spec 7-2, Specification for Threading and Gauging of Rotary Shouldered Thread Connections''

----------


## Nabilia

API Specification 7-2 1st Ed. June 2008 - Specification for Threading and Gauging of Rotary Shouldered Thread Connections - ISO 10424-2;2007.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

thank you nabilia

----------


## sharfin

Thanks bro

----------


## basmindo

thanks nabila

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

> there is no 5dp but there is API 5D for Specification for Drill Pipe. confirm your request PLZ.



Hello, I wanna tell ya that API Spec 5D is no longer available, it was superseed and replace by API Spec 5DP. Checked in IHS web site.

----------


## ra_junaidi

Please share
API Spec 5DP - Specification for Drill Pipe

Thank you.

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Specification 5DP 1st Aug. 2009 Specification for Drill Pipe - ISO 11961-2008

----------


## ra_junaidi

Thank you...

See More: API Spec 5DP

----------


## ra_junaidi

> Please share
> API Spec 5DP - Specification for Drill Pipe
> 
> Thank you.



Please someone share... 

Thank you.

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Specification 5DP 1st Aug. 2009 Specification for Drill Pipe - ISO 11961-2008

----------


## kendellr

Greetings, does anyone have a copy of NS-2?

----------


## Marty Thompson

Look on this page...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kendellr

Thanks Marty, but the links on that page are not working.

----------


## goldyminakshi

Please provide me API 5DP Reaffirmed 2015 copy. I have require urgently

----------


## Ave

Does anyone have API SPEC 5DP second edition (2020)? Thanks in advance!

----------


## jmseor

Here it is:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,
Jose

----------


## Domibao

> Here it is:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



Many thanks Jose!

----------

